# Re Gold Nugget Plecos



## Rodeo (May 5, 2006)

I just bought 4pcs of Gold Nuggets Plecos n its suppose to be L081 but other sites which states as L018, so which is which. Do anyone know the difference or is there any difference since the name is the same. Thanks


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

Maybe this will help.
http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/species.php?species_id=154
http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/species.php?species_id=153


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Which pieces did you get?

The tail and the head are my favourite pieces.


----------



## Rodeo (May 5, 2006)

Hi Pablo, I do not understand what u saying, probably u are joking I suppose.


----------



## breakthru (Jun 28, 2006)

Rodeo said:


> I just bought 4pcs of Gold Nuggets Plecos n its suppose to be L081 but other sites which states as L018, so which is which. Do anyone know the difference or is there any difference since the name is the same. Thanks


Awesome.. Where did you get them from? what size are they? and do they hae more


----------



## Rodeo (May 5, 2006)

Hi breakthru, I got it from Sunny AQ in Mississauga but PJ at Sherway Gardens at Queensway also has about six still avail at $30 each. PJ also has the Tiger Nugget Pleo, but I understand these guys will grow rather big.


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Okay, you've had enough time. We are going to need to see some pics soon


----------

